# new donkey help



## KayleighsMom (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello. It seems that its been forever since ive posted on here. Little background. I have some mini horses, and we are moving to a place where the coyotes are bad. Tonite, we went and bought a donkey---a jenny. We got her home and realized that she had a snotty nose. It was crusted up pretty bad in there. My husband wet it down and got as much out of there as she would stand. She did really well. It appears to me that she has only been on pasture. I dont think the poor girl knows what grain is. Should I give her a shot of penicilan to help if she has a cold, to prevent the other horses from catching it? What the best thing to do for worms, cuz I know shes got em. I worm my horses with IVERCARE, and they r on a regular schedule. I will be taking her to the vet this coming week, but being that tommorow is Sunday, any input to help her settle in would be greatly appreciated. I wont be checkin this much b.c we are in the process of moving, but you can reply here or email me at [email protected] I can check that on my phone! Thank you so much for yalls help. BTW we were told she was about 8 months old


----------



## Marnie (Jul 20, 2008)

I think I'd just keep her separate from the horses for now and let the vet see her this wk. One shot of penicillan won't help anything, she'd need a series of them, usually 5 or 6 days but why not just wait and let the vet decide. Or maybe call him on Monday to see if he wants you to start her on it.

For the worms, I"d start her with Safegaurd or Pancur but here again, why not wait another day or so for the vets advice. As long as he's seeing her, take advantage of all he can tell you.

On another note, I hope you don't think that one little donkey will keep coyotes away, she might try and she might even succeed with one slippery, nasty coyote some day. But some donkeys aren't even going to try, not all are protectors, some will be. Mini donkeys especially, some are just to small. If you are really heavy with the coyotes, I think I'd add another donkey and maybe a couple gelded llama's too, they don't miss a thing. At least I hope you plan on getting one more donkey for her to have a friend.

I'm actually raising two little jacks up who will be gelded, I'm raising them with my goats in hope of some day they will be protectors too but I don't expect miracles either, just hoping for the best or maybe it's just an excuse to keep them, I'm not even sure. Good luck, I'm a coyote hater from way back!!


----------

